# Denture Farm, December 2019 [Picture Heavy]



## ocelot397 (Dec 29, 2019)

*Denture Farm, December 2019*

This was a particularly good explore, with lots to see. I took hundred of photos and this rather large selection is still really only half the story (with lots of wide angles)...

Again, not much history wise, but a newspaper I found suggests the main house was abandoned in 2004 and I suspect the worker's cottage was abandoned in the 60's.

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



10.



11. Spiral steps into the basement



12. The architecture down here suggested the building is a later phase of construction



13.



14. I've been told that this is some sort of projector?



15.



16.



17.



18. I can't decide if this the old milking parlour, or stable block



19. The worker's cottage



20.



21.



22.



23.



24.



25.



26.



27.



28.



29.



30.



31.



32.


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 29, 2019)

Great set of photos. What a shame the house has been left to rot like this. Whereabouts is it, in the north, south.... etc.?

I wonder who it is in photo number 29? Kind of looks like a hybrid between Marc Bolan, a Beatle, one of the Hollies or someone else.


----------



## ocelot397 (Dec 30, 2019)

urban-dorset said:


> Great set of photos. What a shame the house has been left to rot like this. Whereabouts is it, in the north, south.... etc.?
> 
> I wonder who it is in photo number 29? Kind of looks like a hybrid between Marc Bolan, a Beatle, one of the Hollies or someone else.



I think it could be Paul Lennon?


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 30, 2019)

ocelot397 said:


> I think it could be Paul Lennon?


Or John McCartney.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 31, 2019)

Nah it's Ringo Harrison..

Interesting place that. I'm currently gathering some reports together and a lot of the features of those buildings can be seen in the photos I have here (different building/location)
Firstly the teeth - is it me or are the front teeth done incorrectly and on the wrong level to the rear? It's difficult to tell from the angle that's all!

Wood. Floor boards tell a story. Typically the wider they were, the more upmarket the building was. Age of building comes into it too. Dirus will help I'm sure. 
I reckon the above ground stuff is 1700s and with some modern bits slipped in.
It's good to see an almost complete wash room. That metal bowl was heated by a real fire beneath. Clothing would be boiled in soapy water in the bowl - it's where laundry was done. I don't ever find complete ones.

That cellar though. I gasped. That's a worn arched doorway made of stone. It's a doorway to another chamber. I now need to know what it hides!

The projector is actually a 3 colour projector unit for a projector TV set. Basically a box with a screen was placed above and it formed a TV set. They were a thing before larger TV sets came on the scene.

Fascinating location.


----------



## ocelot397 (Dec 31, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Nah it's Ringo Harrison..
> 
> Interesting place that. I'm currently gathering some reports together and a lot of the features of those buildings can be seen in the photos I have here (different building/location)
> Firstly the teeth - is it me or are the front teeth done incorrectly and on the wrong level to the rear? It's difficult to tell from the angle that's all!
> ...



I think they're a bottom set...it is strange that it's one of the few items that's survived inside though.

Interesting about the wood! Incidentally, a very large hall nearby burnt down in the 40s/50s and I believe a lot of things on the site may have come from there (in the worker's cottage if you look you'll see the wood panelling actually appear to be doors).

As for the stone-arch, I thought doorway at first too, but there's a fireplace directly above it... so perhaps it's just an elaborate support? 

The TV projector is definitely a blast from the past, definitely before my time!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 31, 2019)

The stone arch is a typical cellar construction supporting the ground floor foundations of a chimney stack that served fire places on various floors above. The false teeth are an upper set, very well made and bloody expensive when they were made. One would have a very strange mouth, if this was the lower set! Anyway, lower sets do not have a continuous pallet. The heated cast iron 'copper' in the wash room was the source of all hot water - washing, bathing, cleaning etc. They were made from cast iron or heavy gauge copper. One should read the width of floorboards with care in old properties. With pine boards, one can find long, quite wide boarding when the length of the boards is long. Long runs of board come from older trees, which are also larger in circumference and thus can provide wider boarding. The old 'grand manor houses' will have had hardwood floors, which by nature provides wider cuts of planking. In the days before the rubbish T & G of todays floors, many old cottages had quite wide boarded floors also - my present cottage has all its original pine flooring, 1.25 inches thick and 11inches wide. The road consists of a row of 45 stone weavers cottages, when weaving was a home occupation and each cottage had one loom on the open first floor. Thus wide boards gave support to the looms and bobbins of wool. In my cottage the large open space around the loom gave sleeping space for the three adults and seven children who lived here back then. Very hard times, but even worse for the children when the local mills were built and weaving stopped being a home occupation and the workplace transferred into the dangerous, noisy mills of the West Riding.


----------



## The Lone Groover (Jan 8, 2020)

*It's .....*



urban-dorset said:


> Great set of photos. What a shame the house has been left to rot like this. Whereabouts is it, in the north, south.... etc.?
> 
> I wonder who it is in photo number 29? Kind of looks like a hybrid between Marc Bolan, a Beatle, one of the Hollies or someone else.



........a very young Graham Nash, he of Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young fame.


----------

